# Pensacola Beach Pier - Any Reports?



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys, new member here. I'm a student at the University of Alabama and co-oping in Birmingham right now, but my cousin lives in Pensacola, goes fishing a lot down there and he told me about this site. This place is full of good info!

Anyways, I'm heading down Thursday afternoon (I have 3 day weekends every other weekend) and we're heading out on the pier bright and early Friday and fishing all weekend. What's the word on catches out there right now? I saw the last thread was started back in June about some kings, but thought I'd ask.

Thanks in advance guys and have a good week. :thumbsup:


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

If no reports surface here, check Facebook Navarre Beach Fishing Pier. They post daily pictures of what was caught. Gulf Shores State Park Pier may have a similar page and Okaloosa Island Pier posts daily reports, too.

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

eym_sirius said:


> If no reports surface here, check Facebook Navarre Beach Fishing Pier. They post daily pictures of what was caught. Gulf Shores State Park Pier may have a similar page and Okaloosa Island Pier posts daily reports, too.
> 
> http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


Thanks for the info buddy!


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I heard a a couple of guys at the bar talking about a cobia and a few kings a couple of days ago they had caught at Navarre Pier. Good luck and War Damn Eagle!


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

Check out Emerald Coast Pier Fishing Forum. com.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Brett said:


> Check out Emerald Coast Pier Fishing Forum. com.


Thanks mate! :thumbsup:


----------

